# Outlaw HC - Kids and Family Oriented Club in Washington County Georgia



## Bruz (Jun 5, 2015)

*****ALL PMs RETURNED*********

Please call me at 770-596-7010 and I will discuss the club. 



Outlaw Hunt Club is in need of 2 More Families for the 2016-2017 Season.  

400 Acres Washington County,GA

Family and Kid Oriented Club.....Most stands are Double Ladders or Tri-Pods.[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]

This will be our 10th season and we had a very enjoyable first 6 years. The property received little pressure as it is a secondary or third club for most members. 

The properties consist of one 170 acre tract with two 40 acre fields planted in Bermuda and Cotton per the landowner. This property also has a field set back in the woods that we can plant with anything that we want. This piece has River frontage.I saw good Hog and Deer sign on this tract and it could support 6 or so hunters at one time if we spread out.

The 125 acres tract has 2 30 acre fields that will be planted in peanuts and Cotton per the landowner. I saw good Deer,Turkey and Hog sign on this tract. The left side is bordering the River and the back is bordering a creek which the beaver have flooded. It's really swampy in the back.

The 95 acre tract is mostly field surrounded by 75-100 yards of hardwoods around the edge. This tract is fallow and provides great edge and cover so the deer love it. 

The property has NEVER been leased before we leased it. The landowners really want us to reduce the Deer and Hog population as they are destroying their crops every year so we will go by Georgia State Law as far as harvest is concerned.

We have a nice little camp area with power,water and skinning pole.

I want to hunt 6 Full Family Members at $900 Each.  

We currently have 2 Full Membership at ($900) . 

***You can PM me here or call me at 770-596-7010 for more information.***





Outlaw Hunt Club
RULES FOR THE 2016/2016 SEASON

1) All hunting activity must comply with the Georgia State 2011-2012 hunting regulations. 

2) All members must read and understand the rules and attest to this fact by signing below.

3) Firearms – Loaded Firearms will not be tolerated in camp. Absolutely NO discharge of Firearms on
club property except for the purpose of harvesting game during season unless approved by the president.

4) Hunting Areas (Deer & Hog) The Members must pin in to the area in which they intend to hunt as identified on the property map. The member MUST remove the pin at the end of each hunt. The pin system is first come first serve and allows the hunter a 100 yard radius. This is a laid back Family Club so we work with each other....Especially when we have kids and need to hunt one of the Multi-Person stands. 

5) Scouting - All major scouting must be done before bow season. Scouting during bow and gun season
must be done between the hours of 12:00 noon and 2 PM, this includes placing and removing deer
stands. The property is to be left undisturbed from August 15 through the beginning of the season

6) Trophy Rule – For Adult Members ONLY. Children can shoot whatever they want. 

The rule will be 110" or Better. The fine will be $200 to be kept until a Shoulder Mount is shown to have been done. If not, The money will go into the Food Plot or Power Bill fund. First Ever Bucks are not taken from the members quota of 2 Bucks. 

7) Work Days- The club will hold 1 work weekend per year in August. This weekend is for improving the club property not hanging stands or working on personal property. Every member must contribute to improving the property on these work days. (Hanging posted signs, cutting grass, working on club roads, planting food plots etc. ALL members are expected to contribute on these work days.

8) Safety – The safety of members and the surrounding land owners is our top priority. Each member must adhere to basic firearm, tree stand and off road vehicle safety practices. Anyone found to be behaving in an unsafe manner will be asked to correct the behavior once and will be removed from the club if found to violate the rules again.

9) All Deer, Hog and Turkey harvested must be photographed, weighed and registered in the club harvest record. NO Exceptions. If a member is found to have violated this rule they will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues.

10 Hog and Coyote Hunting – Hog hunting will be allowed during the dates of Jan16th-March 11th and May 16th-August 15th. You may also take Hogs during Deer season as the opportunity presents itself.

11) GUESTS- Each member will be allowed 2 guest weekend per paid membership. This guest weekend must not fall on Opening Weekend for any season. This does not apply to Duck Hunting. 

12) Any members wives and children under 18 or a Full Time Student that are hunters may hunt with the member, but they must remain with the member at all times. They must hunt in the member’s pinned areas only. Any deer taken by family members count against the member’s total for the year except in the case of a child’s first ever deer which can be ANY deer.

13) Personal Property- This club is not responsible for items that are left at camp. 

14) NO Quail hunting allowed.

15) No Dogs allowed on the property other than camp except to track injured animals or Hunt Fowl. 

16)Food Plots-Member’s are expected to SHARE all costs and labor associated with food plots. The club president will designate appropriate sites for the establishment of food plots. Any member who disturbs any area other than those identified will be dismissed from the club without refund of dues unless approved by the president.

17) Drinking Alcoholic Beverage must be limited. This is a family club and a couple of beers with dinner will be tolerated but there will be no drinking during the day and if drinking is a problem once you will be removed from the club without refund of dues. No Exceptions.

18) DUCK Hunting is allowed for the first time ever this season FOR FULL MEMBERS ONLY. NO DUCK HUNTING ONLY  MEMBERSHIPS. Once the club is filled we will determine how we are going to handle the overlap of Deer and Duck season. With 2 of the tracts having Ducks this should give us options.   

19) The president reserves the right to amend these rules at any time that he determines that it is in the best interest of Outlaw Hunt Club.

End of Year Video...2009-2010

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid54.photobucket.com/albums/g114/Bruz69/Outlaw_2009_mov_ipod.flv">

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=475806&highlight=outlaw+video

Kids camping out






First Deer Ever











The Gang


----------



## UgaTom13 (Jun 11, 2015)

Where in washington county is the club? I hunt in Laurens county right now and if its not to far I would be interested.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 21, 2015)

Good land and good people. 

I was in the club year one and this is a great deal!


----------



## Bruz (Jan 30, 2016)

I have decided to take a year off Coching so I am looking for good FAMILIES for the club for 2916-2017. 

It is best to reach me by Text at 770-596-7010. 

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Jan 30, 2016)

Upppp


----------



## Bruz (Feb 14, 2016)

PMs Returned....Looks like we filled a membership today with 2 more left. 

Call me at 770-596-7010

Bruz


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Great post.  I wish all would give this much info.

Looks like a good setup.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 16, 2016)

It is.....Great Family Club. 

Bruz


----------



## FootTrails (Mar 15, 2016)

*Great Club*

I'll chime in here as a current member of the 2015-2016 season and a member of the 2013-2014 season...

I've really enjoyed being a member of this club. All three tracts provide a great variety of habitat, the surrounding land owners and members adhere to QDM (to my knowledge) and with low member count on such a wide area, hunting pressure is low. 

In 2013, I took the 9-pointer pictured, a 7-point (that was not "illegal" at the time), a doe and a hog. In 2015, I had multiple opportunities to take does during bow and rifle seasons but stuck to one area of the property for the majority of the season. BTW, in 2014-2015, I was not a member only because I opted to spend funds on an elk hunt in Colorado.

Members are friendly, families are welcome and safety is top priority. I've observed all kinds or wildlife including bobcat, fox, turkey, hogs, coyote and deer.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 26, 2016)

Foot

Thanks for the recommendation....This is a TRUE family club and I've been very limited in my hunting since my Sons started playing Football and I have Coached the #2 Team in the Nation (I think its silly to rank 6-12 Year olds)

We NEED some tree time and will be taking some time off and now that my boys are 12 and 9 it will be spent at Outlaw. 


IF ANYONE THAT WANTS TO SEE THE CLUB AND AROUND 5 OF YOU I've spoken with...PLEASE TEXT ME AT 770-596-7010 and WE WILL SHOW IT TO YOU.

Thanks for all the interest. I need to fill up by May 1st. 

Thanks

Robert






FootTrails said:


> I'll chime in here as a current member of the 2015-2016 season and a member of the 2013-2014 season...
> 
> I've really enjoyed being a member of this club. All three tracts provide a great variety of habitat, the surrounding land owners and members adhere to QDM (to my knowledge) and with low member count on such a wide area, hunting pressure is low.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruz (Mar 26, 2016)

PS. I will also show you some trail cam photos and video from the last 8 years.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Bruz (Mar 26, 2016)

Uppp


----------



## Bruz (Mar 27, 2016)

PMs Returned!

We need more to keep this great club running. 

5 Total Families. 

We have 3 and are trying to find #4 and #5! 

If you have a need for a real Family Club where you,your Wives and Kids will remember forever...This is it. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (Mar 29, 2016)

PMs Returned!


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome to Outlaw HC Josh!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Apr 17, 2016)

Upppp. Still need s few good families.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 19, 2016)

Uppp

I have several ready but haven't seen the checks yet.

Please text me your whole name and when you expect to send payment. 

Thanks

Robert
770-596-7010


----------



## Bruz (Apr 22, 2016)

To all

i received an empty envelope with signed rules but no check. 

Please text me at 770-596-7010 if this could be yours b

thanks

robert
770-596-7010


----------



## Bruz (Apr 29, 2016)

Welcome

Chris
JD
Austin

Still looking for 2 more Families!


----------



## Bruz (May 7, 2016)

To all

Please send me a Text confirming memebership. 

So Far I have

JD
Chris
Austin
Me

We need 2 more unless we decide to split part of the dues. 

Let me know. 

Robert


----------



## Bruz (May 11, 2016)

Still waiting on some checks and need 2 Families for Insurance reasons. 

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Bruz (May 21, 2016)

One more....Call me at 770-596-7010


----------



## Bruz (Jun 19, 2016)

URGENT!

To all Members and Prospective Members.

I had a Stroke several weeks ago (Some of you know this) 

I need one of you to take over the Club this Season. 

Please call me at 770-596-7010. 

Robert


----------

